# Crazy pianist or just likes crazy?



## patriciaalkavana (Aug 4, 2008)

A true weird people you can find in YouTube, and there is the case of one pianist.

link

http://www.youtube.com/user/PianoVlog

Admin note: The above link is no longer active ... the user has closed their youtube account.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

What is "the case" here?


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

That Mozart Fantasy is awful! Perhaps if he studied piano, instead of wasting time trying to look strange...


----------



## casssy (Aug 6, 2008)

I think he is trying to get some attention by looking strange instead of performing better.


----------

